# Shaving long haired dogs, when is it ok?



## sillylilykitty (Mar 11, 2007)

Ok, from what I have heard shaving a long haired dog is bad. But what if the owner plans to shave the dog every summer? Is it ok then? Or why can Shih Tzus, Bishons, Maltese and Poodles get shaved down and then grow it out again? Is it because of the different hair types/textures?

And can someone explain exactly why not to shave a dogs fur? I have told people it's bad to shave a long haired dog, they asked why and all I could remember was it was something about guard hairs on the top being shaved to the same length as the undercoat and that was bad...


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

Yes, it does have to do with coat type. While some dogs have double coats, they are a different type of double coat, that will remain 'unaffected' by being clipped, and will still come back in fine. While others, will not come back the same. 

That said...The main "long coat" dogs I pretty much try to refuse to shave at all costs are dogs with a double coat like a Pomeranian, Pyr, Newf, etc...those type of coats. These are the types of coats that don't seem to grow back properly. There really is no 'explaination' why, and it's not every dog that the coat won't grow back properly either; some dogs will grow back fine, but then you will get some that after a year, will still have 'splotches' where the top coat still has not grown back in. Now, if the owner still wants the dog shaved, of course, I have to do my job, but I do warn them that their dog's coat 'may not' come back in properly, and they may be stuck keeping the dog short for the rest of his life...that usually sways them into letting me simply scissor cutting the dog  

It seems as long as you don't touch the undercoat, you are fine...which is confusing, because when you shave it, it is the top coat that doesn't come back in...the undercoat comes back fine...odd...oh well.


----------



## harrise (Jan 9, 2008)

My experience with sled dogs says *NEVER*. Yeesh, the Husky was shaved just weeks before coming around here. His coat was nasty (some diet issues too), and when it started growing back he blew coat every 45 days for six months. I did however have the Saint shaved 24 hours after getting him. He was covered in hot spots and mattes. Mostly just a case by case thing, but I would rather spend two weeks with a rake and comb than shave 'em.

Like Love's_Sophie said, it might not come back right. Bubba took nearly 18 months to get here:


----------



## Rough_Collies2008 (Jan 4, 2008)

Love's_Sophie said:


> Yes, it does have to do with coat type. While some dogs have double coats, they are a different type of double coat, that will remain 'unaffected' by being clipped, and will still come back in fine. While others, will not come back the same.
> 
> That said...The main "long coat" dogs I pretty much try to refuse to shave at all costs are dogs with a double coat like a Pomeranian, Pyr, Newf, etc...those type of coats. These are the types of coats that don't seem to grow back properly. There really is no 'explaination' why, and it's not every dog that the coat won't grow back properly either; some dogs will grow back fine, but then you will get some that after a year, will still have 'splotches' where the top coat still has not grown back in. Now, if the owner still wants the dog shaved, of course, I have to do my job, but I do warn them that their dog's coat 'may not' come back in properly, and they may be stuck keeping the dog short for the rest of his life...that usually sways them into letting me simply scissor cutting the dog
> 
> It seems as long as you don't touch the undercoat, you are fine...which is confusing, because when you shave it, it is the top coat that doesn't come back in...the undercoat comes back fine...odd...oh well.


Oh boy, I sure hope Riley's coat grows back in fine. Why they shaved as much as they did, beats me.


----------



## sheltiemom (Mar 13, 2007)

The local sheltie rescue has alot of pics on their website of before and after of dogs who were matted and had to be shaved. They all seem to grow back really nice. I would not shave my long haired dogs just because their coats are a huge part of why I like them as a breed, but I have to admit I'm mystified as to why a dogs coat wouldn't grow back normally. I wonder if it has something to do with diet or overall health rather than _just_ the fact that they were shaved.


----------



## acanoffleas (Jan 15, 2008)

sheltiemom said:


> I wonder if it has something to do with diet or overall health rather than _just_ the fact that they were shaved.


Yes and yes. Diet and health have a great impact on coat and skin condition.


----------



## AkiraleShiba (Dec 9, 2007)

I know that Cairns Cannot event be shown if their coat was shaved once. 

Dogs' coats also provide isolation against both, heat and cold, and also protection from the sun. 

I personally would not shave a long hair dog because there are no advantages for them only bad things may happen.


----------



## Purplex15 (May 28, 2007)

the reason the hair doesnt come in normally is because the gaurd hairs and the undercoat grow back at different paces. the undercoat grows very fast, while the gaurd hairs take longer. the coat comes in very fluffy, b/c it is just undercoat for a long time. this is generally speaking, some dogs grow back fine b/c their undercoat and gaurd hairs grow at the same pace. more often than not though, it will take time. if the dog is shaved once, usually the coat will grow in fine, but it takes at least 6 months to a year to do so. and until it grows in, the dog is severly unprepared for any harsh weather. 

if the hair doesnt come back in at all, then it is usually because of some other health issue, not the actual shaving. usually though, if you found out about a lot of those issues beofre you shaved the dog, the hair would have been saved. 

dogs like shih tzus, poodles, bichons, etc can be shaved with no problem b/c they do not have an undercoat. all their hair grows at the same length. they also do not need their coat for insulation. these dogs do not have a coat that is need to withstand hot and cold temperatures, which is not the case with other dogs, like labs, newfies, huskies, shepards, etc. these dogs need the coat. even if the hair grew in normal, i wouldnt shave these dogs b/c they actually need it. even if the owner was planning on keeping the dog shaved, i would refuse to groom the dog. why? because i, and other groomers, do what we do to help the dogs. shaving their coat is not helping them.


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

I've had Snoopy shaved, this is the second time and the first time it grew back within 2 or 3 months. I'm sure it will be fine again. But he does need the hair during the winter time, he just shivers like crazy since he got shaved, even with his coat on. I didn't want to do it at this time but the groomers said it needed to be done. I plan on doing it during the summer, not as short, because he got hot easy and we couldn't do much but after he got shaved the first time he enjoyed himself more as he didn't get hot as easily.


----------



## Rough_Collies2008 (Jan 4, 2008)

Purplex15 said:


> the reason the hair doesnt come in normally is because the gaurd hairs and the undercoat grow back at different paces. the undercoat grows very fast, while the gaurd hairs take longer. the coat comes in very fluffy, b/c it is just undercoat for a long time. this is generally speaking, some dogs grow back fine b/c their undercoat and gaurd hairs grow at the same pace. more often than not though, it will take time. if the dog is shaved once, usually the coat will grow in fine, but it takes at least 6 months to a year to do so. and until it grows in, the dog is severly unprepared for any harsh weather.
> 
> if the hair doesnt come back in at all, then it is usually because of some other health issue, not the actual shaving. usually though, if you found out about a lot of those issues beofre you shaved the dog, the hair would have been saved.
> 
> dogs like shih tzus, poodles, bichons, etc can be shaved with no problem b/c they do not have an undercoat. all their hair grows at the same length. they also do not need their coat for insulation. these dogs do not have a coat that is need to withstand hot and cold temperatures, which is not the case with other dogs, like labs, newfies, huskies, shepards, etc. these dogs need the coat. even if the hair grew in normal, i wouldnt shave these dogs b/c they actually need it. even if the owner was planning on keeping the dog shaved, i would refuse to groom the dog. why? because i, and other groomers, do what we do to help the dogs. shaving their coat is not helping them.


So, would you say a 7 month old collie pup will grow their hair back fine if it was shaved?

Riley was shaved a week a week and a half ago for an ultra/sound. Here is one side:










It is not as noticeable in the pictures, but it is in person. He already has hair growing back, slowly but surely. Obviously, I would still love him just fine if it didn't, but I do want his lovely coat to come back in full.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Stomach shouldn't matter too much I don't think. Trey's back end has been shaved several times for tumor removals and you can still see where. It hasn't grown back the same at all... 

Durb, shih tzus have a totally different type of hair than say a rough collie or a sheltie. These breeds have a harsh outer coat with guard hairs and a soft, fluffy undercoat. If you shave you remove the outercoat, leaving just the undercoat. 

I wouldn't shave a longhaired, double coated breed unless you had to.


----------



## sillylilykitty (Mar 11, 2007)

Thank you everyone for explaining to me why it shouldnt be done. I understand now. I dont plan on ever getting a long haired dog (long haired cat yes but not a dog) but this is good information to know.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

But longhaired dogs are the best So much more fun to snuggle/pet.


----------



## sillylilykitty (Mar 11, 2007)

Yeah yeah I wouldnt know I've only snuggled with shorthaired dogs. What I do know is that I dont want to put up with the grooming (whether it be me brushing for hours every day or spending money to bring him/her to the groomers) that is just not for me. I like the brush-occasionally-bath-when-they-need-it-towel-off-&-air-dry kind of dog


----------



## FriendsOfZoe (Aug 7, 2007)

sillylilykitty said:


> I like the brush-occasionally-bath-when-they-need-it-towel-off-&-air-dry kind of dog


golden retrieeeeever....and soooooooo soft to snuggle with!


----------



## sillylilykitty (Mar 11, 2007)

LOL, what is this, long haired dog people trying to convert me?


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Actually, I think you'd be shocked at how little grooming I actually do with two shelties and two papillons. Except during shedding season (twice a year) when the shelties blow coat I brush a few times a week for only about 30 minutes. They get bathed monthly or so and that's that. Paps never blow coat as they have no undercoat so you don't even have to rake them. They need baths more often though, I'm not sure why. Comb out the ears, brush the coat just a little and they're good to go. they only get tangles in the ears but those are fine if you run a comb through them daily. 

Compare that to a breed like a lab- labs shed a LOT if you've ever owned one, lol. 

Now I can't take a breed that needs professional grooming all the time- too much work LOL. Longhaired dogs kept pretty naturally are the way to go for me. Trimming on the legs and underside every now and then but it's no big deal. I do it myself about once a month.

No, not trying to convert, I just think people have this horrible idea of how much grooming I must do when I post pictures, LOL. Every time I post pics someone always asks if I spend ages grooming- actually, I don't! Not remotely!


----------



## FriendsOfZoe (Aug 7, 2007)

sillylilykitty said:


> LOL, what is this, long haired dog people trying to convert me?


Well, no, but like Laurelin, I just want to make sure you know that having a long haired dog doesn't have to involve tons of grooming or shedding...I know you like short haired dogs, and that is fine...but don't just say, I don't like dog hair or grooming so I can't get a golden retriever...they require hardly any grooming, and their shedding is actually a lot more manageable than some short dogs' (like labs).


----------



## Rough_Collies2008 (Jan 4, 2008)

Laurelin said:


> Actually, I think you'd be shocked at how little grooming I actually do with two shelties and two papillons. Except during shedding season (twice a year) when the shelties blow coat I brush a few times a week for only about 30 minutes. They get bathed monthly or so and that's that. Paps never blow coat as they have no undercoat so you don't even have to rake them. They need baths more often though, I'm not sure why. Comb out the ears, brush the coat just a little and they're good to go. they only get tangles in the ears but those are fine if you run a comb through them daily.
> 
> Compare that to a breed like a lab- labs shed a LOT if you've ever owned one, lol.
> 
> ...


I agree, I think many people assume 'long hair' lots of coat care. They shed, but not anymore then dogs in general.

The collies and sheltie are fairly easy to care for. I actually think the collies are easier then the sheltie myself.

I may be weird, but I enjoy the process of grooming the long coated dogs. Going from a wet shaggy dog, to a nice fluffy coat.

Hopefully, you are right about the stomach, and side hair. He already has fur growing back.

It is like waiting for water to boil. I need to stop starring at it, hoping it will grow a few inches overnight


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

FriendsOfZoe said:


> Well, no, but like Laurelin, I just want to make sure you know that having a long haired dog doesn't have to involve tons of grooming or shedding...I know you like short haired dogs, and that is fine...but don't just say, I don't like dog hair or grooming so I can't get a golden retriever...they require hardly any grooming, and their shedding is actually a lot more manageable than some short dogs' (like labs).


I'd take a golden's coat over Kim's coat. They are equally pretty (to my mind ), but Kim just _sheds_ like there's no tomorrow. Undercoat and guardhairs both. I'm to the point where I brush her every day w/ pin and slicker brushes just to make a dent, but everything (including me) is covered in hair constantly. Bleh :-(. I'm getting a rake this weekend so hopefully that will help as well. I pet her and hair just blows off in a fine cloud--I'm hoping this doesn't continue...maybe it's seasonal?


----------



## sillylilykitty (Mar 11, 2007)

Wow, not as much grooming as I expected then. Thanks for telling me. I don't think Ibizan Hounds shed much, they have really short sighthound coats. I guess my opinion on long haired dogs is the same as a Lab. If I'm going to get one, I will get one from a shelter or rescue. Just because for the Labradors, there are so many, and for the long haired dogs I don't think I would show one (I know it takes more time to keep a dog in show condition).

I have nothing against long haired dogs, in fact you guys are opening up my eyes. I would like to pet a long haired dog (I havent really pet many), I see 3x as many short haired dogs then long hired dogs.


----------



## Cheetah (May 25, 2006)

Come pet Shippo lmfao. You'll be turned to the dark side.


----------



## sillylilykitty (Mar 11, 2007)

Ooo, yeah I wanna pet Shippo!


----------



## Purplex15 (May 28, 2007)

Rough_Collies2008 said:


> So, would you say a 7 month old collie pup will grow their hair back fine if it was shaved?
> 
> Riley was shaved a week a week and a half ago for an ultra/sound. Here is one side:
> 
> ...




it may take a little while, but yes it should grow in fine. you should probably run a comb through it daily as it grows in because the undercoat matts really easily when it grows in without the gaurd hairs. you shouldnt have anything to worry about.


----------



## Rough_Collies2008 (Jan 4, 2008)

Thank you Purplex, I will make sure to keep an eye out with the matting. He is brushed quite often, so I am sure I will have no issues with it. I should probably stop rubbing his tummy where the hair is growing back, I am sure that won't help with the matting. 

Sillylily, Once you are done petting Shippo, you need to come check out Riley. His collar is very soft, and just 'blows in the wind':



















As FOZ said, the long coat is definitely a plus to snuggle with


----------



## Cassie Nova (Dec 24, 2006)

I used to volunteer at a golden rescue, and one thing I liked about grooming them was that they dry SO fast, since they're retrievers. A once-over with the towel and they're pretty much back to normal! No brushing needed besides running through the ears/tail a little to keep from matting.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Then you can pet all my fluffbutts. 

Other than a chinchilla, Rose is the softest thing you've ever felt. She gives good cuddles.

ETA: I'm stealing Riley. He's GORGEOUS!


----------



## sillylilykitty (Mar 11, 2007)

Ok, so now when I go on my road trip I will have to come visit all of you so I can pet your fluffy dogs

Maybe I will get a Papillon one day (they are my favorite small breed dog, them and Boston Terriers).


----------



## MabesM (Aug 8, 2008)

Hello Everyone!

I'm new here and i have a question... 

I have just rescued a terribly neglected Sheltie... he is so matted i'm sure it's hurting him to walk... he even has matting on his face!... I would like to know if i would be a horrible person to just shave him and let his coat grow back... we have at least 3 months before chilly weather arrives. I feel that if i continue to torture him he will have a nervous breakdown! the poor old boy. He smells so bad and his breath is rotten... 

aside from that he is the cutest, sweetest, trusting little guy.


----------



## Dogstar (May 11, 2007)

I would talk to a good groomer. It *may* be possible to get him unmatted, but probably won't. THere *is* a point where it's better to shave the dog down and just hope it comes back okay- and this isn't that uncommon with rescues. 

On the other topic.. ;P Kaylee's coat is MUCH easier to care for than Mal's. Although she takes more brushing (not a whole lot, either), he drops a few hairs ALL THE TIME.


----------



## MabesM (Aug 8, 2008)

I did talk to a couple of groomers... didn't like them much... they wanted to charge me for regular grooming plus extra $ because he's so badly matted & $75.00 for shaving him at the end of the day... so no thanks... i do have a grooming kit, used to help out with friends show poodles... 

i thought he'd hate me less if someone else did it!...  i was willing to pay to have him NOT hate me! I'd rather keep the cash to buy him vet care, good food, treats & toys...!


----------



## sillylilykitty (Mar 11, 2007)

You can get your dog shaved at the vet. But it probably wouldnt be as nice as from an actual groomer.


----------



## MabesM (Aug 8, 2008)

Thanks for your time today! it's appreciated!...


----------



## Shalva (Mar 23, 2007)

MabesM said:


> Thanks for your time today! it's appreciated!...



let me just say 
I wouldn't pay for a shave down due to mats especially if you know how and have the equipment.... if you really don't care what it looks like and just want the mats gone I would so do it myself and save the money..... 

just my two cents


----------

